# Setting up a Turtle Habitat



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Not sure where to post this or if I even should be posting about Turtles on this site. I am curious if any of you members have experience with keeping small turtles.

I am wondering whats involved in it like how to clean the tank, how to set one up and if by using a fish aquarium for turtles it will ruin the tank for future fish use. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Zilla makes turtle tanks that are designed for hob filters.
Zilla - Where Reptiles Rule » Deluxe Aquatic Turtle Kit | Products
I've used one in my sump since it overflows where the hob would go.
IMO they would make filtering(without a canister) way easier.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

If I was to use a 55 gallon tank I already have - would the turtle destroy the silicone and such??


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They do have claws so no telling what they might do.But if you really wanted turtles and make filtering work in a regular tank a new 55 is only $55 if you got it during the $per gallon sale!So if you want turtles go for it.The filtering and water quality is pretty important for them also though.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

In over a decade, never had turtles cause a problem with silicone.

Use either very fine smooth sand or marble sized stones. Many turtles like to swallow rocks, so the the smooth stuff goes through their system easier, and the big stuff is just too big to swallow. Bare tank or large rocks to bask otherwise.
Easy to clean - water changes every week or so depending on size of turtle/tank. 55 gallon tank - say hello to a waterchanger! (Python, Aqueon, etc) On a 55, I run a Aquaclear 110. Turtles are messy, canisters will need to be opened too often.
Unless it is a 100% water turtle that hates the land, all turtles need somewhere to come out and bask in either sunlight or UV lights. They generally like warm water in the 70s, though it is species specific. Do thorough research on your species to check on temperature/water/lighting requirements as well eventual full grown size. Turtles live a very long time, so be prepared to house them long term.

In the link below, several of us (including long post by me) commented on keeping red eared sliders.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/red-eared-slider-69090.html


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I was thinking of using a 75 gallon tank with a submersible filter and heater.

I plan to do much more research since I know nothing about keeping Red Eared sliders.

Can you tell me whether or not they are smelly. I would do regular maintenance to his tank each week but some critters just smell to bad for my taste.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Turtles have a bit of a smell but not much. I keep my turtle clean by scrubbing his shell with a soft bristle toothbrush. I have to say this cause no one else has but there is no such thing as a small turtle. Also turtles are a long time commitment they live a long time. I raise mine in a 50g with a plexi glass platform that sits on top tank. I raise two turtles from quarter size male an female to about 9in then release into pond for breeding. Been raising turtles for about 12yrs would be happy to answer any questions


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for your help. If I plan to do 90% water changes every week do you think that will be sufficient to keep the aquarium from stinking? 

Do all turtles require a hibernation period. I am either getting a red eared slider or a yellow belly turtle. 

Another question - does the turtle tank water need to be cycled just like a fish tank? I bought several books but still have questions. Where is the best place to buy my baby turtle. I am considering a submersible filter - your thoughts. 

Thank you.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a submersible filter that's 365gph an a hob filter. If u let the water get to cold ur turtle will try to hibernate which u don't want cause if u disturbs a hibernating turtle it can kill him. The smallest turtle u can buy from a store is 4in. An yes water does need to cycle at least 24hr to remove chlorine.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Can I use Prime water conditioner fir water changes like I do for my fish tanks. 

Do you know of any forums I could join to gain more knowledge.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Just wanted to share a pic of my new aquatic turtle setup. No water or turtles yet but for the most part I am ready. I need to add one more strip light to the left side of the tank.

Let me know your thoughts. 

Thanks


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks like ur ready.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Do you feel the AC110 on the 55 gallon will be sufficient with weekly water changes.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Also, do you think my lights are at the correct height. I have a ZooMed 5.0 UVB Compact Flourescent buld and a 60 Watt basking bulb in that hood.

I plan to add an 18" UVB over the egg crate area also.

Any thoughts would be appreciated - I want to do this correctly.


----------

